# Make Up For Ever Moulin Rouge Collection for FALL 2010



## Tavia (Jul 9, 2010)

Hello Ladies!

Here is the new Limited Edition Moulin Rouge collection by Make Up For Ever.


Rouge Artist Lipstick 
Glossy Full Couleur Lip Gloss 
False Eyelashes 
Moulin Rouge Crystal Gems 
I will post here only a few photos. Enjoy!


----------



## LittleMaryJane (Jul 9, 2010)

I didn't know MUFE did limited edition stuff. I might be interested in that gloss.


----------



## NotteRequiem (Jul 9, 2010)

I don't think I'll buy them, but do you have the product pics in a higher res and larger?

The pictures are absolutely BEAUTIFUL!!


----------



## jess126xo (Jul 9, 2010)

That's just beautiful I wonder if they we have this at image 2011 NYC I doubt it but have we can all wish right?


----------



## Tavia (Jul 9, 2010)

Yeah, I also have more photos but on forums I just post a part of the article and a few photos.


----------



## NotteRequiem (Jul 9, 2010)

Man, I'd absolutely LOVE to see more pictures.  I want to put these on my wall STAT.


----------



## 2browneyes (Jul 9, 2010)

Love that red lip!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tavia (Jul 9, 2010)

Well...as I said the rest is on my blog


----------



## NotteRequiem (Jul 9, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Tavia* 

 
_Well...as I said the rest is on my blog 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 





 Thank you so much! I didn't realize they were on your blog! The Armani Night collection looks delicious too.


And thanks for giving me another blog to keep tabs on! <3<3<3<3<3


----------



## Becksabec (Jul 9, 2010)

So pretty


----------



## MzzRach (Jul 9, 2010)

*moving to MUFE forum*


----------



## MzzRach (Jul 9, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NotteRequiem* 

 
_Man, I'd absolutely LOVE to see more pictures. I want to put these on my wall STAT._

 
Specktra has limits to the size images that can be posted, the ones that were included in the original post are within our guidelines.


----------



## BadBadGirl (Jul 9, 2010)

I just love red. Not ready for red lipstick though, hopefully I can get ahold of the gloss.


----------



## LMD84 (Jul 10, 2010)

wow! i should stay out of this section of the forum knowing how hard it is for me to get ahold of this stuff! but how pretty is the gloss and lashes?!


----------



## Miss QQ (Jul 10, 2010)

I want the lip gloss!


----------



## makeba (Jul 10, 2010)

I am having an attraction to red lipstick for about a month now. This one I will definetly look into.


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Jul 11, 2010)

I'm a red lipstick addict so I will grab this one for sure. Hope it will be available at sephora otherwise I'll have to get a cp.

That last promo pic is so drool worthy. I saved it and hopefully i can recreat it one day. I need red glitter in my life...


----------



## genduk26 (Jul 11, 2010)

I'm a MUFE & red color addict. so i will buy this.


----------



## Vanistar (Jul 16, 2010)

I want everything of this collection!!


----------



## User38 (Jul 16, 2010)

gorgeous colors! ty for blog info


----------



## PillyPen (Jul 27, 2010)

MUFE always has the best promo pics.


----------



## BadBadGirl (Aug 22, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Miss QQ* 

 
_I want the lip gloss!_

 
Me too!  It's all on Sephora now.

Sephora: Beauty, Skin Care, Makeup, Hair, & Fragrance


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Aug 22, 2010)

I got the lipstick and it's a gorgeous red. I don't really have one exactly like it and I have 16 red lipsticks...


----------



## ginlovesmac (Aug 23, 2010)

Awesome Promo Pic! If you're not looking to buy Moulin Rouge in special packaging I know that the Moulin Rouge lipstick is part of the new rouge artist line, I'm pretty sure it's # 43


----------



## karester (Oct 1, 2010)

I swatched the lipstick the other day on my hand, and WOW, holy pigmentation.  Even after I washed it off, I could still see it.  I liked it, but I am not that brave to wear something like that.


----------



## Miss QQ (Oct 11, 2010)

The collection finally launched at my Sephora and I didn't pick up anything. Surprisingly, the gloss and the lipstick are orange red. Not sure if I need the lipstick but temptalia has reviewed it and I like that she said it is not drying.

http://www.temptalia.com/make-up-for...hotos-swatches


----------



## BadBadGirl (Oct 12, 2010)

Very pretty. I bought the red lipstick and gloss from VV, so it would be overkill to buy nore from MUFE since I rarely use red. I'll just focus on other colors from the lipstick line.


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Oct 14, 2010)

Miss QQ said:


> http://www.temptalia.com/make-up-for...hotos-swatches


	Really? I have this lipstick and it's not orangey at all :/ It looks slightly more "neutral" than Nars Dragon Girl and MAC Ruby Woo which are both very blue toned. I swatched them next to each other on a piece of paper and MUFE #43 still looks cool to neutral in tone but not orange.


----------



## Simply Elegant (Oct 15, 2010)

I just got this lipstick today and love it. It doesn't look orangey to me at all.


----------



## Miss QQ (Oct 16, 2010)

Simply Elegant said:


> I just got this lipstick today and love it. It doesn't look orangey to me at all.


	Thank you, the lipstick sounds good! Do you ladies have the gloss as well? I will look at the l/s again and maybe try it on my lips.


----------



## Simply Elegant (Oct 16, 2010)

I swatched the gloss and it was nothing special. Pretty sheer, not sticky, but really glossy. That pulled slightly orange though. The lipstick is really the stand out imo.


----------



## Miss QQ (Oct 18, 2010)

I bought the lipstick on Sunday and wore it today. Love it! Its the lipgloss that is orange, but not the lipstick! I was pleasantly surprised at how pigmented the lipstick was! And it didn't feel too dry on my lips so I could wear it without gloss on top.This is only my 2nd red lipstick - I'm not a red lips person. The other item in this collection that keeps calling to me is the false lashes. They look so gorgeous. I haven't worn false lashes before at all!


----------

